# CFMPA Course List



## RedcapCrusader (24 Feb 2015)

Hi all,

I don't have access to DWAN currently, I was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me course dates for Res QL3 and QL5 this year.

Thanks.


----------



## Poppa (24 Feb 2015)

QL3:
White Phase (Police) 16 Jul – 14 Aug 15
Green Phase (Field) 17 – 28 Aug 15

QL5: 27 Jul – 10 Aug

QL6A: 13 Jul – 24 Jul

QL6B: 10 Aug – 21 Aug

This as good as we can figure


----------

